
ModularGrid – a database for modular synthesizers - pmoriarty
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQGKsuc1bKI
======
dmschulman
a FANTASTIC website for both modular synthesizer enthusiasts and guitar pedal
enthusiasts!

www.modulargrid.net

~~~
pmoriarty
Whoops! Looks like I posted the wrong link. Sorry about that!

www.modulargrid.net is what I meant to post indeed.

This is what I get for not paying closer attention to what I copy/paste.

